# Two rabbits on kijiji



## buck rogers (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw this today while looking on kijiji:nono

http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Bunnies-W0QQAdIdZ37907103

I already e-mailed them, but i was wondering though, in the event that I don't get a response if anyone else would be willing to try and contact these people also. I let them know I'd be willing to adopt them and if I do get a response I wont be needing the aquarium:banghead


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

An aquarium?!?!

Rescue them!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 12, 2008)

They're so cute! I hope it works out and you can adopt them! One thing's for sure, they'll love having a real cage and someone who has time for them. Keep us updated please!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 12, 2008)

God, those poor things :?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2008)

Ack! They have a little Sprite!:tears2:

I really hope you get them.


----------



## buck rogers (Feb 12, 2008)

Well its been close to 24hrs and I haven't recieved any response.I am going to send another e-mail, thinking of these poor lil guys ketp me up most of the night.


----------



## buck rogers (Feb 12, 2008)

We heard back. They don't know what the sexe of the buns are, though they say they are the same....and they are not spayed ot neutered We feel so sad, but we really don't have the room or the money to get them fixedI'm crying just thinking about those buns in the aquarium:bigtears::nono:nono..............


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2008)

Is there any way you could get them and foster for a while? Those poor babies!!!


----------

